# cheaper complete.....options?



## d.weglarz13 (Apr 24, 2013)

ok guys i need some help. I currently ride bmx, but with more changing of my style recently, i am looking to go 24" for dj and street. So, i like the FireEye frames, but really rather buy a complete for now, and upgrade as i go.
the local shop by me has a GT ruckus for 1100 bucks.....Crazy right? ive seen them much cheaper online. But, i am really looking to go REALLY cheap if at all possible, but something decent with good geo, and decent quality. the name is not so important, as long as it performs decent. I don't want to spend crazy money yet, in case i decide its not what i thought. but, it seems like I'm needing to go for it lately, so any recommendations on a cheap complete to get me going?

I don't plan on any crazy 20 foot drops, so i don't know, maybe a cheap aluminum frame might even be fine for now if it has good geo? Idk, just thinking out loud.
I really want to get a better setup than my bmx now, and am dreaming about the 24's.
theres so many options, but many are very expensive options. So, what are my cheaper options guys? thanks for any help, im dreaming about going up to the 24. I ride 26 for dirt sometimes now also besides my bmx, so i know 24 will be a good fit for me. Any and all suggestions welcome.

dave


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

my buddy rides this: 
2013 Sunday Model-C AM 24 Bike at Danscomp

and I ride this Haro Bikes - BMX - Bikes - 116 118 124 - 124

but I trashed the stock rims and couldn't find any prebuilt so I had to build my own wheel set but other then that and changing the brake set up and adding pedals I'm running it pretty stock.

I think with the new wheels I was in it about as much as my buddy on his sunday


----------



## d.weglarz13 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok, that haro seems pretty nice. It is between something like that or maybe the cheap piece of crap Xenia, but this seems way better. So many choices......and so many are so expensive....

dave


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

d.weglarz13 said:


> Ok, that haro seems pretty nice. It is between something like that or maybe the cheap piece of crap Xenia, but this seems way better. So many choices......and so many are so expensive....
> 
> dave


The haro is nice, or I like it... it is like 27 lbs stock build so it's not the lightest thing in the world and it does come with a big gear like 39t up front but I haven't had much issue with that. Honestly the sunday is probably a better bike out the box with the part specs but the bikes are pretty similar in ride feel. The sunday has a little longer top tube.
I picked up my bike on clearance from last year for like $250 and dropped like 150 on parts to build new wheels so like $400 total so I saved a bit.


----------



## silver2ks4 (Oct 29, 2011)

i just built this. its an octane one zircus alloy. the bike came in at 26lbs and didn't break the bank. the frame is 200 bucks retail and worth every penny IMO. they make a 24" and 26" steal frame also as well as two complete 26" bikes. they are the bobo brand of ns bikes.


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

That is sexy! The only issue I've found with 24 inch bikes are wheels. is that a 24? did you build your own wheels or find some online or have a shop build them? I had to build mine because the stock ones were single wall junk and couldn't find any, tons and tons of 20 and 26 inch but no prebuilt 24s that I could find


----------



## silver2ks4 (Oct 29, 2011)

its a 26 i did build them after having them powder coated. they are alien nation blacksheep hoops on transition hubs that i had from a set of tacod revolutions. yeah i looked into 24 as well before settling on the 26" platform for my old man bmx bike.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I had not seen this Fire Eye before you mentioned it, but it looks good.
FireEye

Check out classifieds like pinkbike and ridemonkey to find a Blackmarket Contraband 24" or Union Street Molly Maguire 24". The Molly is ultra-bmx, with 110mm spacing for rear bmx hub and 990 u-brakes.

This guy is selling a Molly frame: 
Union Street Bikes Molly Maguire 24in Street DJ Frame Raw Po - Pinkbike

BMX 24"s tend to be cheaper than mtb-dj 24"s. As other people have mentioned, check out Haro, DK, We The People, Subrosa, Sunday. and check out cruiserrevolution.com

Union Street Molly


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

This is a local guy, in minneapolis selling on our forum but I'm 99% sure he'll ship if you contact him 
Standard Bykes 125rc


----------



## d.weglarz13 (Apr 24, 2013)

damn that octane1 is nice...
i will check that molly frame out now, along with those other sites. thanks guys.


----------

